# 59hz vs 60hz, whats the difference?



## theBLACKout (Sep 30, 2009)

in a game for resolution, whats the difference between 800*600 59hz vs 800*600 60hz?


----------



## kimsland (Sep 30, 2009)

1 Hz 

Some monitors won't run exactly 60Hz on the dot, you need to check the monitor specifications


----------



## Fatback (Sep 30, 2009)

You wont see a difference at all.


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 30, 2009)

resolution x refresh rate = total amount of bandwidth required to display.

so, 800 x 600 @ 60hz would need at least 28.9Mhz of bandwidth.  Standard DVI cables I think support like 160Mhz connections.


----------

